# Early Monday morning bite



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Hit the bayou before light and just landed dinner for tonight. Psycho chicken was just barely on the lip. Was using a Baad Marine hook which was a testimony to their effectiveness. Condition of water level are higher than normal by at least 2 feet. Tide poured out last night but this morning they were high again, even higher than yesterday. Not seeing a whole lot of bait fish. When all this water is finally gone it should be even better


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Dinner


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

This evening a nice red on 3" chicken and dumplings glow shrimp


----------

